
Hong Kong Solves Airport Problem - ColinWright
http://www.businessinsider.com/hong-kong-solves-airport-problem-2014-8
======
digikata
I'm envious, as a contrast, in southern California, we can't even manage to
get LAX directly connected to the light rail system...

